# TIME - Best Photos of the Year 2005



## danalec99 (Dec 12, 2005)

Link to 'TIME - Best Photos of the Year 2005'


----------



## thebeginning (Dec 12, 2005)

stunning photos.  thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 12, 2005)

the one of the Marines loading the casket onto a civilian airliner is an AMAZING pic... wow. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 12, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> the one of the Marines loading the casket onto a civilian airliner is an AMAZING pic... wow. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Agree! Blew me away!! :hail:


----------



## craig (Dec 12, 2005)

Powerful work!!! Thanks for pointing us to some inspiration!


----------



## SlySniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Ya, those are some amazing pictures.  Simply stunning!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 14, 2005)

Got my copy yesterday but still need to read thru it


----------



## darin3200 (Dec 14, 2005)

One of the man reasons I subscribed to Time was the photography. I got my issue yesterday, the pictures are amazing.


----------

